# super low camera prices online?  Seems sketchy, what's wrong here?



## MelissaHaws (May 11, 2012)

So I've noticed when shopping around for the best prices online for camera's that there is a handful of stores that are always selling cameras at far less than other stores.  For instance, the 60d is going for $900 most everywhere, but then it's only $500 here Canon EOS 60D 18 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD (Body Only)
or only only $770 here http://www.ibuysonline.com/products...ml?gdftrk=gdfV23382_a_7c1224_a_7c4635_a_7c517 .  Are these just good sales and deals or is something wrong with this picture?  I am not experienced with buying camera equipment online so I'm a little worried about getting ripped off.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2012)

You should be worried about getting ripped off. 

Photographers buy from mostly 3 reputable dealers that I can think of off the top of my head: Adorama, B&H, and KEH (KEH is all used). I would never ever consider buying a camera that discounted below retail unless I planned on repairing it.


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2012)

Web sites that offer prices like that are scam artist sites. There is a WELL-KNOWN modus operandi. 1) Low price quoted. 2)You order, they Call you, or you call them to order and 3) Salesman tacks on extras, like the battery, a warranty, the neck strap, all as "extras". If you balk, the product will suddenly be OUT OF STOCK...they will try and up-sell you all sorts of stuff.

Trust me...NO DEALER IN THE ENTIRE WORLD can deliver a Canon d-slr at $400 UNDER retail list price. Not on a $899 item.

THis same, exact scam has been going on since the 1960's. Seriously. If you DO place an order with one of these low-ballers, you WILL BE, I promise you, *ripped off*, well and truly, six ways to Sunday.


----------



## Overread (May 11, 2012)

^^ +1 to what Derrel said - if you jump through all their marketing salesman hoops you might get a camera; which might have all the normal contents, but you'll have paid as much if not far more than a leading trusted retailer. 

Stick to the trusted sites - Amazon, B&H, Adorama, KeH. If you want a "deal" try Ebay or independant sellers on Amazon - though always check the ratings on the dealer. Make sure they've got a high 95%+ rating and that its on fullfilling 100-1000s of recent products.


----------



## Dao (May 11, 2012)

pcgamesi.com information

Domain name: pcgamesi.com

Registrant Contact:

   orlin mladenov ()

   Fax: 
   simeon veliki12
   Rousse, Rousse 7000
   BG

Administrative Contact:

   orlin mladenov (orlin_mladenov@abv.bg)
   +359.883484378
   Fax: +1.5555555555
   simeon veliki12
   Rousse, Rousse 7000
   BG

Technical Contact:

   orlin mladenov (orlin_mladenov@abv.bg)
   +359.883484378
   Fax: +1.5555555555
   simeon veliki12
   Rousse, Rousse 7000
   BG

Status: Locked

Name Servers:
   ns2771.hostgator.com
   ns2772.hostgator.com



Based on the above information, I will not even want to visit that site.


----------



## Dao (May 11, 2012)

Also, the other online retailer has 7.98/10 6 months rating in reselerratings.com.  So not too bad.

Ibuysonline.com Reviews - ibuysonline.com Ratings at ResellerRatings



I find the postal address from their site and search it at google maps.  And it seems like that is a residential address.  So I will not buy from them as well.


----------



## Jeff92 (May 11, 2012)

You cant always trust resellerratings. Some companies offer credits if you post a 5 star review. I can't think of one right now though but I have seen it. Maybe 42nd st photo was the one I am thinking off. The best reviews you will find are unsolicited ones from real people on forums. I personally would only order something as expensive as a camera from a canon authorized dealer (found on their website).  That is unless I am buying used.  In that case the ebay seller needs a decent amount of feedback with at least like 97%+ rate.  Even then it would have to be a good deal.  I wouldn't waste my time though with ones listed several hundred under retail. Its the bait and switch and will cause a lot of frustration.  I shopped for two months before I got my t2i and out if luck I got a great deal through amazon.  If you can get the camera with some deep lens discounts in a bundle like i did, do it and sell the lens or lenses off you don't need. They sell pretty easy if you don't mind the time it may take.  I got my t2i kit with kit lens and a 55-250 lens for 600 after I sold a 70-300 for 350 dollars that I paid around 200 for.


----------



## MelissaHaws (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys.  My gut said no, but it was just tempting.  I'll stay with the camera store in my city or one of those site's you listed.  I am new to this forum and feel so grateful for all the help I've gotten the last few days.  What a great group of people!


----------



## JonathanNYC (May 11, 2012)

all said and done, i got my 60D from BJs (like costco/sams club) for $1199 with $100.00 off Manf instant rebate)  with the canon bag, an extra battery and the 18-135mm lens. (and a 4 gb card)

Could i have bought a used one? yes. but if you want peace of mind, you'll do it right. 

Amazon.com is your best bet for new and low price. good luck!


----------



## bratkinson (May 12, 2012)

I bought my 60D, new, early this past December from one of the so-so sounded-like-a-scam dealer sites for about $100 below what 'real' dealers were selling it for. I of course, Googled them and checked reseller ratings, etc. Dubious, to be sure. But the recent reviews were positive (all the same day or two in the last 2 months, a little fishy, if you ask me), AND, I had to dig and dig, but they did have a real business address in NYC. Since I'm in Massachusetts, I could always drive there if I had a problem.

So, I pulled the trigger. And, just like the reviews indicated, I got an email to call them the next day. And, as the reviews indicated, got the usual high-pressure sales...get the 8 hr battery instead of 1 hr that comes with it, get a strap, get a memory card, flash, case, etc. I turned them all down. I then waited about two WEEKS before I finally got a 'shipped' email and it arrived 2 days after that. As purchased, it was a USA warrantied, complete, retail, Canon 60D, new, in box, etc.  It was obviously part of a kit, that the lens had been sold separately, as the lens info on the box had a piece of white tape over it.

I lucked out.

My business now goes to B&H. Order by 4, get it next day in MA. As Holiday Inn used to advertise...the best surprise is NO surprise!


----------

